# Dry Start Method Plants?



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone happen to have a list of plants which work and do not work for the Dry Start Method? 

I'd like to start out that way, but am not sure what plants I could choose for starting out with, and which plants I'd have to add later once the tank has been submerged.

I'd likely boil the soil for ten minutes to oxidize the ammonia, enrich it, and then cap it with some manner of silica free black sand.


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

The most common plants used that come to mind are HC, UG, DHG, Staurogyne Repens.

You can also look at plantfinder by selecting "Can be grown emersed: Yes".
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

Sweet, that link was exactly what I needed! Good answer, thanks!


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd likely boil the soil for ten minutes to oxidize the ammonia said:


> What about the boiling part of this process ? I have not seen that before. Is this a real advantage and are you using MG Organic Potting Soil ? I am asking because I am getting close to starting my 75gal. with the MGOPS :thumbsup:


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

gene4christ said:


> What about the boiling part of this process ? I have not seen that before. Is this a real advantage and are you using MG Organic Potting Soil ? I am asking because I am getting close to starting my 75gal. with the MGOPS :thumbsup:


I had seen Tom Barr recommend that someplace, but I couldn't find it now when I searched. Boiling is apparently an alternate way of mineralizing top soil, which is much faster than the usual cycles of submersing and drying out which are recommended. 

However, if you're using the Dry Start Method then it's not strictly necessary, as I believe after 6 weeks all the ammonia from the soil will already be mineralized during the Dry Start period and therefore won't cause green water blooms. 

Depending upon what your soil contains you might not want to boil it indoors though, in case the pungent aroma of manure soup might be a problem with those you live with... But if you're considering submersing your tank after just 4 weeks, instead of the 6-8 weeks I see suggested, then boiling the soil would in that case seem a good idea. Personally I was thinking it would put a quick end to other life in the soil such as earthworms, which would otherwise perish and then decompose when you flood the tank when the tank might be already vulnerable to changes.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

DSM will mineralize the soil far better than the MTS thread suggest for that method. Why? Because the bacterial layers and the redox of the sediment is undisturbed with thew DSM, you have to disturb it and rip it up and then wait another 8 weeks for the soil to settle in and the roots to establish.

Waste of time really and higher chance of algae and more work to do the old way.


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

To be honest, this whole mineralization thing seems like a lot of unneccesary work. I've done a couple soil tanks now (1 with MGOC) and ammonia leaching was minimal. I put tetras in on day 2 and all are still doing fine a couple weeks later.

"mineralizing" is just getting a jump start on the decomposition. I havent seen any posts so far where someone regretted skipping the whole process.....just sayin...


----------

